# Can't get pictures off SD card



## Windy1999 (Jun 24, 2005)

my Mom has a Kodak CX6200 camera with a 128Mb SD card and for some reason the pictures are getting corrupted on the camera and won't transfer to her PC. I've tried taking the card and putting it in my reader and it sees there's files there, but won't let me copy them across.

Is there any way to recover these pics? any suggestions at all would be welcome.

sorry if this is iin the wrong forum...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this. http://www.filerecoverytools.com/products/fr_sd/


----------

